# My 155 Osaka tank journal : Scroll to last posting for newest update



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Finally starting my tank set up of my Osaka 155, Got the Tropica soil in some drift wood and the Kessil light in place. Still have to add the controller and once I get my new RO element from Amazon I'll get some water in. This is the fun part


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

VERY smart / clean set up. It will be brilliant. Is that the Fluval stand too? If it isn't you found a great match!

Are you still planning to use the SeaChem Tidal & Eheim 2236? If you are just one thing about the SeaChem Tidal 55 ... I have been running one for just over a year - good filter, with lots of flow. However, you need to keep the water level in the tank quite high otherwise the surface skimmer gets an air cavitation and it's REALLY noisy. 

On my Fluval Venezia 190 L with its built-in light unit, which looks nice, the rim is 6 cm (3 in) + above the water line which means a small drop in the level with evaporation and the SeaChem creates quite the racket. 

In May I will be setting up a Fluval Venezia 350 L when I do that the Tidal 55 will be re-purposed to another tank with a rim much closer to the water level. I will be using a AC 70 for the HOB on that tank with FX 5, Fluval 406 + corner Poret foam Matten Filter.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VElderton said:


> VERY smart / clean set up. It will be brilliant. Is that the Fluval stand too? If it isn't you found a great match!
> 
> Are you still planning to use the SeaChem Tidal & Eheim 2236? If you are just one thing about the SeaChem Tidal 55 ... I have been running one for just over a year - good filter, with lots of flow. However, you need to keep the water level in the tank quite high otherwise the surface skimmer gets an air cavitation and it's REALLY noisy.
> 
> ...


I plan on running both filters you mentioned, thanks for the tip about the tidal filter, I did put in the under sand plenum with a tee to draw mostly from the tank with a small amount of suction drawing from the plenum grid, I may have to play with it a bit but I think it should work well.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

All sounds great ... next month I will start a similar journal for my 350 L Fluval Venezia ... we can compare notes. Everything that I have read and seen with plenums, it should be a simple and effective system.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Update for April10*

So I now have the Kessil Spectral controller hooked up to the light, not being very technically inclined along with crappy programming instructions supplied by Kessil it will be a challenge to set up the programming. Anyone got one of these controllers that could help with the set up would be appreciated.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking superb, my friend ! 
I honestly can't recall the start up of an Osaka 155 looking any better than that - mine certainly didn't !


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Looking superb, my friend !
> I honestly can't recall the start up of an Osaka 155 looking any better than that - mine certainly didn't !


Thanks,  next step water & plants, finally found a u-tube video on the program set up. All golden now


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Love the set-up and lighting - a real show piece. I know there a lot of great set-up videos out there but for my money the instructional videos from Green Machine YouTube Channel are among the best.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Love the set-up and lighting - a real show piece. I know there a lot of great set-up videos out there but for my money the instructional videos from Green Machine YouTube Channel.


Thanks Victor, you would think Kessil would supply better set up instructions. oh well got it done via u-tube so it's all good.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see another planted tank get set up!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Can't wait to see another planted tank get set up!


Thanks Lawson I kinda planned on some buce and cyprus helferi any other thoughts?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The Guy said:


> Thanks Lawson I kinda planned on some buce and cyprus helferi any other thoughts?


Monte carlo or the new glosso jade carpeting plants around the wood? Tying or glue moss to the wood would add a nice natural depth to the scape.
Java ferns also create nice bushes for midground.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

April12th added some river stones, I welcome any constructive suggestions


----------

